# '07-08 Hornets



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking back at the 2008 Hornets playoff team and that magical run through Game 7 of the Semifinals, what sticks out in your mind about that season and about that team specifically.

I remember how excited I was about that team through the entire season. I can remember bragging to my classmates whenever we would beat the Lakers and just what a wonderful feeling that was for my team to suddenly be a contender, an actual contender for once. I remember watching CP3 do just unbelievable things on the court and becoming an MVP caliber player before our very eyes. I remember how great it was to see the All-Star game come to New Orleans and seeing people finally recognizing the city as a basketball town. I remember the excitement of dominating the Mavs and then going up 2-0 on the Spurs and thinking "This is gonna be our year." I just wonder if we'll ever have a season like that again, to be that good and to get as close as we were to the WCF that year. :sigh::buddies:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

When a run to the semifinals is described as "magical" and I agree with the description, that's a very bad sign for your franchise.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

That was the best time in my life as a Hornets fan.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> That was the best time in my life as a Hornets fan.


Ouch.


----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> Ouch.


Forgive us for being Hornets fans, won't you? :buddies:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That was a great time to be a Hornets fan. I was at Game 2 vs the Spurs when Chris Paul got 30 and 12 and made Tony Parker look like a kid in the process. Giant Peja heads were running all around on a regular basis. It was also the season that saved Chandler from being considered a complete bust.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> That was a great time to be a Hornets fan. I was at Game 2 vs the Spurs when Chris Paul got 30 and 12 and made Tony Parker look like a kid in the process.


I was also at that game.


----------

